# Super Blue Auratus boldness



## Kyleef (May 12, 2011)

Hi, so I want to get a couple of super blues from sndf, but how bold are they? I don't want to get them if they are going to be as shy as the blue and blacks. Thanks!

Kyle


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Mine are a bit shy. Kinda skittish. They are beautiful.


----------



## Kyleef (May 12, 2011)

How often do you see them hopping around?


----------



## ivas (Jan 24, 2009)

I have Turquoise and Bronze Auratus. As I understand it, Super Blues are from the same population as T&B (maybe a different import, or selectively bred?). They are a completely different morph than the blue and blacks, though.

In my experience, they are very bold. They are just as visible as my Citronella Tincs, which many people consider one of the bolder morphs. In fact, the T&B Auratus are my favorite frog: they are usually out-and-about all day, they can be kept in groups, and they have very interesting social dynamics.

Tom


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I see them in the morning. They are out most of the time but if i come within a foot , they jump into their hut.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine are bolder when they have good plant cover and leaf litter. Beautiful frogs. I think you should get them


----------



## Kyleef (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. Do you recommend them for a beginner? I already have a two leucs, and I've heard that most auratus are good for beginners.
Thanks
Kyle


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I like mine. I would get them. You''ll like the difference in color and patterns. They are pretty funny lookin' too. Check out my avatar.


----------



## Kyleef (May 12, 2011)

Also does anyone recommend buying from sndf? Or is there a better place to buy super blues from?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

SNDF is fine, as far as I know. I don't see many people offering them for sale.

Mine came from Adam Butt, but, I don't know how to get in touch with him or if he has any available.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Mine are very bold,, always out on the open, will sit put and beg for food when I approach the lid. They are in my living room which has high traffic and my two year old son with his toys. So they may Be conditioned and used to seeing people. But they are not skid dish and they do not hide. 
Mine are from Adam Butt, who himself got his breeders from SNDF. 
I have 28 froglets OOTW but they are all only 1-2 months old so I won't be posting them for sale or shipping them will e spring.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

mine are also very bold. i have a breeding trio, and they're always charging the glass asking for food. great frogs. you won't regret them.

-brett


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Ha we are in england,our superblues can be traced right back to sndf via understory as to boldness well we will sit on the fence,we have 3 one our male i know know is so shy we have had them for months and still barely see him we see him occassionally normally at egg time doing his thing,which it seems he's damn good at,as luck would have it we also got 2 ladies one is not as bold as the others but is a total glutton and is not bothered by us the other is somewhere in between the 2,should you get some HELL YES
we are beginners our sb's shocked the living daylights out of us by starting breeding way before we thought even possible,we now have more tads than i care to mention from them and good strong healthy bouncy little froglets appearing weekly, now. I think that although they have this shy rep,that these are possibly as good a starter frog as one would want,and the kids seem to grow like weeds too. it is still veryearly for us one froglet in front of the next lot by 3 weeks then another 3 and just comming ootw now another 3 if you are drawn to these have a look at our room thread lots of pics of what you are letting yourself in for,here's a taste








we love these,and they seem to like us too,possibly the first breeding here,mad huh,i'd lay odds that there are more histos here then these,well there were, and i reiterate although obsessed we are beginners
you want these now!!!!!!!
regards
Stu


----------

